# Brake rotor/caliper advice needed



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

Need some suggestions on my rotor wear on an A32. I'm a newbie with brakes but I'm learning alot as I go.

The front inward rotors are both seeing uneven wear while the outward side is normal. At every slot there's serious pad buildup all around. I'm guessing the problem stems from rusty caliper piston's not retracting well. One of the caliper pin dustboots was dry and a little squished as well and didn't want to extend.



















The other thing I see is the spacing of the rotor within the caliper bracket. It seems a little off center with half the clearance on the inside vs outside. I've only checked one side so far. Is that normal for Nissan's?


















And here's the condition of the old calipers vs new for compare.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Old calipers are sticking more than likely. As far as the spacing it is normal for thing not to be perfectly centered as that whole assembly slides back and forth. As on pad wears more quickly it will be offset. 

You cannot tell condiiton from pictures like that. You need to used compressed air to push/blow the piston out of the cylinder bore and inspect the piston and bore.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

if your replacing the brakes....i'd definately consider painting/sealing those calipers and so forth......helps with protecting them, less dust ( from rust further down the road ) and just looks good......


----------



## dappa1 (Dec 25, 2004)

the reason ur getting uneven brake wear is prollyy due to the dry pins. use some break cleaner to clean the caliper pins and holes. then let it dry for a few mins then add some grease so they slide easy.


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone, good feedback.  I finished working on em yesterday. I did have one of the pistons out of it's bore and it looked good, no scoring, scratching, etc. (Getting it back in was fun) 

Three problems I found. 1) the dried out piston boot seals were stopping the piston from retracting as good as it should. Just lubing with brake fluid and working them back & forth made a difference. 2) one of the caliper pins was rusted on the outer end and a little corroded. I didn't have a spare so I ground off the rust, polished, and lubed it and it spins freely again. 3) all of the boots around the pins were dried out so I lubed them all with WD40 and worked their ranges a bit. 

All the calipers now "float" again which wasn't the case when I started. I now realize these parts need annual or bi-annual lubing maintenance.


----------

